# We Need To Hear From You!



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Communication is important for any business and it is extremely valuable going both ways. We love the feedback we get from our customers! Although I don't post too often, I do occasionally creep around the internet and see mentions and suggestions for our little website.

That said, I have a list of over $100K worth of products that people have suggested we carry since we launched at the beginning of 2015. There's no way our budget can keep up with that kind of demand blindly, so we're going to have to start prioritizing based on direct customer feedback. This is your opportunity to be heard and your chance to mold us to become exactly what you've been looking for from a parts supplier in Canada.

If there is a product or product line you'd like to see us carry, we need to know about it. If 1000 left handed players drop by our site looking for parts but only one person actually contacts us about it, we can only work with the data available to us so that is a vote of 1 for carrying left handed parts.

I've compiled a list of some of the requests above, and based on your feedback across multiple channels, we will prioritize our next moves.

Thank you for your feedback and thank you for choosing Next Gen Guitars as your parts supplier!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> .... thank you for choosing Next Gen Guitars as your parts supplier!


Ironic timing of this thread!

Please see my post in this very recent thread:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?74286-Where-to-find-3PDT-true-bypass-switch

I fully understand that this item is not speaker cab or guitar related. However, they are a bit of a pain to find in Canada. Just a thought and my attempt to support a growing Canadian business.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

greco said:


> Ironic timing of this thread!
> 
> Please see my post in this very recent thread:
> 
> ...


I just saw that today. Thanks Dave! Please vote above.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> I just saw that today. Thanks Dave! Please vote above.


Sorry, I didn't see the poll when I was writing the thread.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

When I built my 12" speaker cab a few years ago, I purchased the stuff I needed (cab corners, tolex, grill cloth, piping etc) from a supplier in Canada but I think they have since closed down. Not sure why but I did receive good service from them. Hopefully you can fill that void.

Greco - The poll appeared later. The initial post did not include the poll.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I ticked off the items that I regularly order from the US, mainly amp electronics. The big one for me is transformers. We have a manufacturer in Canada - Hammondmfg.com but nobody seems to be able to access any of their products quickly. It's always 4 weeks + delivery on everything. They have a full line of tube amp transformers, I'd use them if they were more available. I clicked Jensen because I'm not aware of Canadian dealer, and we already have 2 GWS dealers.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> We have a manufacturer in Canada - Hammondmfg.com but nobody seems to be able to access any of their products quickly. It's always 4 weeks + delivery on everything.


I only live a few kilometres from Hammond's plant in Guelph. Ordering a basic, stock transformer through a local electronics store took ages. To be fair, part of that might have been the store not ordering quickly...I'm not sure.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> I ticked off the items that I regularly order from the US, mainly amp electronics. The big one for me is transformers. We have a manufacturer in Canada - Hammondmfg.com but nobody seems to be able to access any of their products quickly. It's always 4 weeks + delivery on everything. They have a full line of tube amp transformers, I'd use them if they were more available. I clicked Jensen because I'm not aware of Canadian dealer, and we already have 2 GWS dealers.


L&M has a small selection of Jensen speakers now. The main advantage to us carrying Jensen would be for our OEM/Dealer customers.

Any particular transformer part numbers or specs you can share to narrow things down?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> I only live a few kilometres from Hammond's plant in Guelph. Ordering a basic, stock transformer through a local electronics store took ages. To be fair, part of that might have been the store not ordering quickly...I'm not sure.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I've never looked into why, but most likely Hammond has some sort of minimum order policy that forces everybody to wait until they have enough orders "piled up" to meet the requirements. It's a shame. We have a great product still being built "right on our door step" and don't use them.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> When I built my 12" speaker cab a few years ago, I purchased the stuff I needed (cab corners, tolex, grill cloth, piping etc) from a supplier in Canada but I think they have since closed down. Not sure why but I did receive good service from them. Hopefully you can fill that void.


I think we've got that pretty well covered. Fun side note, we actually bought out all their remaining inventory just last month. They closed by choice. Moving on to other pursuits.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> Any particular transformer part numbers or specs you can share to narrow things down?


I'm probably not the one to be answering this question, cause I'm slightly off bubble. But... running down the listings and picking out what "I think" "might" be popular, and trying to keep it very basic, I still came up with 20 numbers. :sSc_eeksign: 

power transformers:
290AX/291AX - Fender Champ, Vibro champ, tweed champ, Tweed deluxe, Princeton, Princeton Reverb
290BX/291BX - Fender Deluxe reverb
290DX/291DX - Fender super reverb, pro reverb, tweed bassman, bassman 
290XX - Fender Blues Junior replacement
290PX - Marshall 18 watt
290NX - Marshall 50 watt
290MX - Marshall 100 watt 

output transformers:
1750A - Fender reverb driver
1760C - Fender Champ, tweed champ, Vibro champ - multi-tap (4 ohm/8 ohm/16 ohm)
1760E - Fender Tweed Deluxe, Princeton Reverb, Princeton - Multi-tap
1760F - Fender Blues Junior - Multi-tap
1760H - Fender Deluxe reverb - Multi-tap
1760K - Fender super reverb, tweed bassman - Multi-tap (2 ohm, 4 ohm, 8 ohm)
1750PA - Marshall 18 watt multi-tap
1750NA - Marshall 30 watt multi-tap
1750N - Marshall 50 watt multi-tap

Chokes:
194A - Fender 4H/50ma
194B - Fender 4H/90ma
194C - Marshall 40H/50ma
194F - Marshall 5H/120ma
194G - Marshall 3H/250ma

And then there's Vox stuff and universal fit stuff and where do you stop???? Crazy. I can see why nobody stocks transformers in Canada.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the list! Anyone else can feel free to comment and/or add to it.



Lincoln said:


> And then there's Vox stuff and universal fit stuff and where do you stop???? Crazy. I can see why nobody stocks transformers in Canada.


Hahaha... Same is true for anything though.

Sure, I'll carry guitar pots. Oh, I need to order 100 of each? And there are over 50 different kinds of pots used in guitars? Well crap, there goes $10K+ just to stock guitar pots. :sSc_eeksign:

Sure enough, even after making that kind of investment there will still be customers looking for ones we won't have. :sAng_scream:

It's all part of the fun of running a retail business. That's why this type of feedback is so important. It's better for everyone that we invest in the right direction to keep the business sustainable.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback so far. Share with other luthiers, builders, and DIYers to keep the votes coming!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Especially if you live out in the boonies , finding all your supplies from one supplier is important .


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> I'm probably not the one to be answering this question, cause I'm slightly off bubble. But... running down the listings and picking out what "I think" "might" be popular, and trying to keep it very basic, I still came up with 20 numbers. :sSc_eeksign:
> 
> power transformers:
> 290AX/291AX - Fender Champ, Vibro champ, tweed champ, Tweed deluxe, Princeton, Princeton Reverb
> ...


Quick update to this subject.

Got a price list from Hammond... Not cheap stuff. For example, based on the price list they gave us, our street price for the "1750N - Marshall 50 watt multi-tap" would be around CAD$115. Would that be considered good, bad, or indifferent?


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

I need Marshall style grill cloth, I see you have piping but no cloth.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> Quick update to this subject.
> 
> Got a price list from Hammond... Not cheap stuff. For example, based on the price list they gave us, our street price for the "1750N - Marshall 50 watt multi-tap" would be around CAD$115. Would that be considered good, bad, or indifferent?


Well, Classic Tone #40-18039 lists for $72.20 USD + $49.95 USD shipping to get it here. That's $152.68 CAD total.

There's a slightly cheaper version #40-18025 for $59.25 USD + shipping for a total of $136.50 CAD shipped.

Depending on shipping (Shipping within Canada should be cheaper), I'd say you're right in the ball park.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

lovetoplay said:


> I need Marshall style grill cloth, I see you have piping but no cloth.


All genuine Marshall parts can be ordered through your local Marshall dealer, or directly from Erikson in Montreal. They are Marshall's official Canadian distributor. For some reason, Marshall is unwilling to allow any of the parts from their products to be sold in Canada by a store like ours. The only way we can get them is to go through US sources, which are not only more expensive but the shipping is quite deadly.

The piping was a special order, and I just ordered some extra to have on hand. One customer was willing to pay the extra to buy it through us to support a Canadian business. While the support for our business has been great, the overwhelming majority of customers just want the best price, no matter what. For most customers, our prices on genuine Marshall stuff would be considered criminally high. As a frugal customer myself, I totally get it. That is why we don't stock it. Unfortunately, it is what is... That is, unless Marshall changes their tune and will consider selling to us.



Lincoln said:


> Well, Classic Tone #40-18039 lists for $72.20 USD + $49.95 USD shipping to get it here. That's $152.68 CAD total.
> 
> There's a slightly cheaper version #40-18025 for $59.25 USD + shipping for a total of $136.50 CAD shipped.
> 
> Depending on shipping (Shipping within Canada should be cheaper), I'd say you're right in the ball park.


That's good to know. Most packages ship for less than $20 to most of Canada, unless they exceed certain size and weight limits.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IIRC, there was a recent thread about someone looking for shielding paint. It is expensive to get from StewMac and there were suggestions about trying magnetic paint from Home Depot...and subsequent concerns that it might interfere with the pickups.

I was talking to a local luthier today who showed me the shielding paint he is using. He said that a salesman was in and dropped off a small container and they later bought a larger container for their business.

The small container looked to be about 1 1/2 to 2 ounces (at a guess).
The company is *ccprotech* and they are in Oakville, Ontario
http://ccprotech.com/commercial/solutions/anti-static.html

This might be something to look into, especially if they will sell small amounts at a reasonable price.

I am copying and pasting this to the NextGen thread (i.e., this thread) about suggestions for products to carry.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Quick look on your site and I didn't see any DIY patch cable supplies. It'd be great to have more Canadian shop options for GLS pancakes and quality cable by the foot etc.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm surprised how many votes (and other inquiries) we have for WGS stuff considering there are already 2 Canadian sources that offer their full product line. Have people had problems with them or are they just not aware of them?


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

For me it would be luthier style tools (admittedly I do have most the tools now but I got most of the them through Stew Mac over the last few years) and parts though I must admit you have had most of the stuff in stock that I needed


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> I'm surprised how many votes (and other inquiries) we have for WGS stuff considering there are already 2 Canadian sources that offer their full product line. Have people had problems with them or are they just not aware of them?


I bought some WGS speakers from Tapestry Music on the west coast. I was very happy with their service. Maybe people just don't know


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Alright... We've got an account set up with Hammond and we'd like to start stocking some enclosures for pedals and amps, as well as some transformers and chokes. That said, the budget is pretty tight at this point and I have a list of about 70 different parts to get.

To start, we plan on stocking the following enclosures (estimated selling prices):
1590A - Mini-Pedal 3.64"x1.52"x1.06 - ($7.50)
1590B - Pedal - 4.39"x2.34"x1.06" - ($8.50)
1590BB - Large Pedal 4.7"x3.7"x1.18" - ($11.00)
1444-16 - Small Amp 10"x6"x2" - ($19.00)
1444-22 - Medium Amp 12"x8"x2" - ($33.00)
1444-32 - Large Amp 17"x10"x3" - ($45.00)

Transformers and chokes are the complicated part. There are about 65 "common" ones to choose from that are used in guitar amplifiers. If you or anyone you know needs a certain Hammond enclosure or transformer before the new year, please let us know so I can get a list of pre-orders going. We won't necessarily need payment up front, but any indication of which ones you're most likely to purchase will be helpful. Otherwise, it'll have to wait until Q2 next year when it's more likely in the budget.

I'm not allowed posting this kind of stuff in other sub-forums because of the dealer account rules, so if you guys could share about it for us, that would be awesome. There may be some discounts in it for you!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, well, well.... What could this be?








I guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

jbealsmusic said:


> All genuine Marshall parts can be ordered through your local Marshall dealer, or directly from Erikson in Montreal. They are Marshall's official Canadian distributor. For some reason, Marshall is unwilling to allow any of the parts from their products to be sold in Canada by a store like ours. The only way we can get them is to go through US sources, which are not only more expensive but the shipping is quite deadly.
> 
> The piping was a special order, and I just ordered some extra to have on hand. One customer was willing to pay the extra to buy it through us to support a Canadian business. While the support for our business has been great, the overwhelming majority of customers just want the best price, no matter what. For most customers, our prices on genuine Marshall stuff would be considered criminally high. As a frugal customer myself, I totally get it. That is why we don't stock it. Unfortunately, it is what is... That is, unless Marshall changes their tune and will consider selling to us.


I can get any Marshall tolex. I've had a lot of the Silver Jubilee Tolex and some White. Some of it is listed in my online store. I really need to update what I can get on the store. I import the product myself directly from the manufacturer and only stock if I have demand for a product.
For the grille cloth, I'm working on importing that too but do not have an agreement right now.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

We are now a Hammond distributor! As always, if you see it available on our site it is in stock and ready to ship! If you need something from Hammond that you don't see, let us know because we can order anything.

Amp Chassis/Enclosures - http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/amp-parts/chassis-enclosures.html
Pedal Enclosures - http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/pedal-parts/pedal-enclosures.html
Chokes - http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/amp-parts/transformers-chokes/chokes.html
Output Transformers - http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/amp-parts/transformers-chokes/output-transformers.html
Power Transformers - http://nextgenguitars.ca/categories/amp-parts/transformers-chokes/power-transformers.html


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm getting all the stainless steel screws from Brafasco, but it would be more convenient to by it with hardware from you, especially because of their working hours.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

epis said:


> I'm getting all the stainless steel screws from Brafasco, but it would be more convenient to by it with hardware from you, especially because of their working hours.


I hear you. All of our cab parts come without screws from the manufacturer, so we've been selling them as they come. Some customers actually don't want them, so we're looking into selling them separately rather than bundling them with the parts.

Selection as follows:
1) Wood Screws (for cabinet feet) - Zinc
2) Wood Screws (for mounting speakers and general purpose) - Zinc
3) Wood Screws (for handles) - Black or Nickel
4) Machine Screws with matching Tee Nuts (for mounting speakers) - Stainless Steel or Zinc
5) Machine Screws with matching Tee Nuts (for mounting handles) - Black or Nickel
6) Short wafer head screws (for recessed handles, corners, and jack plates) - Black or Nickel
7) Finishing Washers - Black or Nickel

Do you have certain screws you like to use for certain parts?


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

I like stainless steel machine screws with trus heads 10/32 and 8/32 and wood screws with tapered heads #8 for tweed builds, for corners nickel wood screws are nice.

I like these screws for speakers mounting :
http://www.mojotone.com/amp-parts/Screws_1/Speaker-Mounting-Screw-w-Wood-Machine-Thread-w-lock-nut_2


----------

